# filière (secteur d'activité)



## peterpanita

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, la frase es:
"Rencontrer les professionnels sur le terrain et d'évaluer avec eux les forces et faiblaisses de leurs *filières* dans le domaine de la maîtrise de l'énergie.
no tengo ni idea de como decirlo en español. solo sé que se refiere al conjunto de actividades, de industrias, relativas a un producto de base.
Gracias!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

En principio serían trámites, pero no lo veo adecuado aquí. Quizás "estrategias" podría valer, pero no te lo puedo asegurar.

Espera a que los demás te den su parecer. ¿Vale?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Tampoco estoy muy segura. Yo te propogo:
"sector de actividades" o "sectores de actividades"

Salut


----------



## FranParis

Une fillière, en este contexto, es un procedimiento industrial.

Pero no encuentro une definición más idónea...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría sencillamente "*organización*", en singular.


----------



## totor

O también *organismos*, en plural.


----------



## Iroise

en una organizacion comercial o industrial o artesanal, las "filières" son todas las ramificaciones (comerciales, tecnicas, financieras ...) que trabajan, mas arriba y sobre todo mas abajo, con la empresa.


----------



## totor

Ésa sí que es buena, Iroise.


----------



## Gévy

Hay una palabra, lo bastante ambigua como para servirnos aquí, y muy actual: la logística.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## FranParis

Gevy, la *logistica* a, dans mon vécu quotidien, une acception complètement différente de la fillière. Je manque évidemment de mots en Espagnol pour la définir mais je reste persuadé (pour le moins!) que ma proposition est celle qui, jusqu'à présent, s'approche le plus du contexte cité.


----------



## Iroise

Bonjour FranParis
J'espère que quand vous parlez de "procidimiento industrial", vous ne faites pas allusion à la machine-outil utilisé pour l'étirage du métal (hilera en espagnol) car je ne pense pas du tout qu'il s'agisse de cela. Je pense que l'auteur aurait pu peut-être utiliser le terme de "filiales" mais ce terme englobe les organismes qui apportent un "plus" différent au domaine d'activité de l'entreprise . Les filières sont pour moi tous les moyens trouvés et mis en oeuvre pour atteindre un but.


----------



## FranParis

Bonjour Iroise (comment va la mère (mer)?

Je ne parle évidemment pas de la machine-outil comme je ne parlais pas auparavant du transport et du stockage.

Une fillière, et notamment dans le domaine de la maîtrise de l'énergie ici cité, est, en effet, l'ensemble des procédés et outils industriels que y concourent.

Mais je conçoit que mon espagnol ne soit pas suffisament explicite...


----------



## Clicko

a veces, un termino ambiguo (o impreciso) se traduce mejor con otro término ambiguo : filières = *ramas (de actividad)*


----------



## peterpanita

Gracias! ya se por donde moverme!


----------



## Coque

'Rama', 'ramo', 'rubro', 'campo', 'cadena' y 'red', pueden ayudar...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como traductor he tropezado muchas veces con esta palabra sin encontrar nada plenemente satisfactorio; en el contexto que nos ocupa no tiene equivalente como se echa de ver en este hilo:http://www.cataloniaqualitat.com/pdf/AREFHLprograma.pdf
Otro artículo interesante en upa.es se titula así:
_Oportunidades y desafíos para la producción y el comercio de frutas y hortalizas en la Unión europea ampliada _. Yo lo traduciría así: _Oportunités et enjeux pour la filière fruits et légumes dans l'Union européenne élargie._
Ici pour traduire filière parmi les  différentes propositions, je retiendrais:* sector de actividad(es); ramas de actividad.
@+*


----------



## chics

En este contexto, _leurs filières_ son los perfiles de los profesionales antes mencionados.

En otros contextos puede ser rama o línea (sector).


----------



## aer_75

A ver si me podeis ayudar con esta otra. 
La filière investit et vise maintenant le moyen et le bas de gamme.


----------



## lpfr

La rama/sector invierte y apunta ahora las gamas media y baja.


----------



## Babutxi

Hola, 
continuando con el hilo, a ver si me podeis ayudar a traducir "filières" en el siguiente contexto:

 "La mise en place d’un Fonds de garantie de préfinancement agricole de filières de commerce équitable avec Max Havelaar"

os agradezco de antemano  
merci!

¡saludos!

Ba


----------



## yserien

*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Suite de personnes en rapport les unes avec les autres, servant d'intermédiaires à une activité (le plus souvent illicite). _La filière de la drogue; remonter la filière.((Le Trésor) (Dans ce cas rien d'illicite)
_


----------



## Coque

Ba,

En ese caso yo diria ...'redes' de comercio justo...


----------



## morrocotudo

¡hola !
Queda bien « sector de actividad » para designar ‘une filière’ por ejemplo : -la filière bois -abarca el cultivo del bosque ,la explotación (tala,transporte,serrería) y el uso final de la madera (carpintería , fábrica de muebles,…).
Hay otro significado de la palabra ‘filière’: dentro de un sector de actividad existen a veces distintos modos de producción .Ejemplo: en la producción de electricidad, compiten –emplearía yo: proceso o procedimiento-  la filière nuclear,la filière carbón,la filière energía renovable….


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Hola a todos.
Yo entiendo que "la filière viande bovine" es la denominación del conjunto de actividades de producción, transformación, distribución y consumo de carne de vacuno, pero no encuentro una traducción adecuada de esta expresión al español. ¿Podéis ayudarme?
Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Aprendiz de Brujo:

¿Qué te molesta exactamente: filière o viande bovine?

Porque en el diccionario de WR tienes acceso a todos estos otros hilos:
mettre en cause dans leur filière
filière
acteurs de la filière
filière certifiée tracée
filière investit
DEEE - Filière de récupération et de valorisation
filière prostatique

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

La cuestión, querida Gévy, está en que traducir "filière viande bovine" por "sector ganadero de vacuno" o "sector cárnico de vacuno" (mejor, quizás, esta última expresión) no acaba de gustarme; tal vez soy un poco maniático. De cualquier forma, insisto: ¿Se te ocurre alguna traducción más exacta y, digamos, "más bonita"?
Bisous et... merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Por los textos de carácter oficial que podemos encontrar en la Red, parece que varias posibilidades coexisten:

Sector cárnico de vacuno
Sector cárnico bovino
Sector de carne de vacuno

Aquí te dejo, como ejemplo, un informe oficial que lo expresa como sector de carne de vacuno, y resume la OCM del sector de carne de vacuno según Reglamento (CE) nº1254/1999.
http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/scastillo/NUEVA WEB-PAC/Trabajos_2007/vacuno_ppt.pdf

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## brasileirinho

Hola, 
me encontré con esta expresión y no entiendo qué quiere decir

*libéralisation de la filière*

Ahi sigue el contexto

Depuis le début des années 90, à lʼinstar des autres pays
producteurs africains, le Cameroun a vu sa production
de café Robusta (Coffea canephora Pierre) décliner
en raison du processus de libéralisation de la filière,
concomitant à la chute des cours mondiaux (Jagoret,
Descroix, 2002).

Merci pour votre attention =)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Lo traduciría por "liberalización del sector".

Entiendo que existía una cierta protección del sector que ha desaparecido.
Desde principios de los años 90 y como ocurrió anteriormente con otros productores africanos de café Robusta,
Camerún ha visto como bajaba su producción debido a la liberalización del sector, junto con la caída del curso mundial.


----------



## brasileirinho

muchas gracias por la explicación !


----------



## eolos2002

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola este es el titulo de un capitulo que habla sobre el analisis de drogas.
*Les filieres de la poudre*

Mi intento es el siguiente: Los tramites del polvo (?)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jprr

eolos2002 said:


> Hola este es el titulo de un capitulo que habla sobre el analisis de drogas.
> 
> Mi intento es el siguiente: Los tramites del polvo (?)
> 
> Merci beaucoup


Hola:
Filière:


> *III.−* _Au fig._ [P. réf. à II A] *A.−* Succession de degrés à franchir, de voies à suivre pour arriver à un but.


 (source)
¿De qué habla el capitulo?
¿De cómo se procesa? o de ¿Por dónde pasa?


----------



## caror

*Nueva pregunta*​
et "filieras" ça n'existe pas ?  
non, plus sérieusement, je recherche la traduction du mot filière dans le contexte "*filières animales*", à savoir du champ à l'assiette, tout ce qui concerne la production de viande. Et le mot "*sector*" proposé comme traduction dans un autre post ne me satisfait pas car il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un secteur...car il manque la notion de continuité, d'imbrication des différents acteurs de la chaîne de production (élevage, alimentation, génétique, abattoir, transformation, distribution,..).
*si vous avez d'autres éléments de réponse, merci d'avance !*


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,



caror said:


> ...différents acteurs de la chaîne de production ...


Tú mismo te das una respuesta válida: 'los diferentes actores (o incluso sectores) de la cadena productiva / de producción' es una expresión válida (también 'proceso productivo') sobre todo si la completas con otra expresión que apuntas: 'desde la granja a la mesa'. 

A veces se puede leer 'La (gran) industria (de) + término genérico' como sinónimo de 'filière', en un sentido muy ampliado. Estrictamente hablando no es correcto (creo), pero se va usando cada vez más. En este caso también se suele puntualizar lo que comprende el término (desde la granja a la mesa). 

Otra posibilidad, pero mucho más difusa, podría ser 'el negocio (de)', también entendido en sentido muy amplio y mejor si está matizado como los anteriores.

Saludos


----------



## rafae

Hola,

¿Traduciríais "*filières conteneurs" *por "industrias de contenedores" o "procesos contenedores" en la siguiente frase?

"Les échanges avec les équipes commerciales d’Haropa ont mis en exergue *les synergies et possibilités de collaborations dans le développement des filières conteneurs et chimie*."

O tal vez alguien sugiera algo mejor...

¡Gracias!


----------



## Gepo

Me suena más a "ramas", pero espera otras opiniones.
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola gepo,

No son las ramas, no. Esto sería "les branches", y son distintas de las "filières".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MiguelAG1984

¡Saludos, foreros!

¿Alguien me puede ayudar con un término para traducir de francés a español? El término en cuestión aparece reflejado en un artículo de carácter científico-técnico del INRA (_"Institut national de la recherche agronomique").

_TO: _Bien qu’aucun ovoproduit n’ait jamais été incriminé dans une toxi-infection due àBacillus cereus, les chercheurs ont mis en place des études visant à connaître l’occurrence de ces bactéries dans la *filière œuf*, leur potentiel d’altération et leur toxicité potentielle._

Propuesta de traducción: Ya que nunca se relacionó ningún ovoproducto con una intoxificación debido al _Bacillus cereus, _los investigadores han reflejado en sus estudios destinados a conocer la presencia de estas bacterias en el sector del huevo, su potencial de alteración y su toxicidad potencial.

Espero vuestra respuesta y muchas gracias. 

P.D: ¿Alguien sabe cómo justificar el texto al responder o al abrir un hilo?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Simplemente* "sector huevos"* aunque a imitación de vitivinícola, hortifructícola va apareciendo el vocablo ovoavícola.


----------



## MiguelAG1984

Gracias, "GURB". 

Suelo frecuentar por bases de datos como el de la FAO o la página de _"Les fromages à pâtes pressées cuites"_.


----------

